# told a hot girl i live with my mom



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

She didn't have sex with me, but I didn't feel crushed afterward.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

At least you tried.


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

What were you trying to achieve by telling her that?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

dachickmagnet said:


> What were you trying to achieve by telling her that?


It's not like he just went out and told her that!
They were probably talking and she probably asked where he lived and he told her.

I give him props. I would've lied or been super anxious saying it.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> She didn't have sex with me, but I didn't feel crushed afterward.


She did not have sex with you because of that ?

I do too and I am older than you. My cousin is older than me and he does to, in fact he has a kid and lives with she and her girlfriend there too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Strange, the last time I told a woman this she leaped on top of me.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

many many girls have had a lot of sex with many many guys that still live with their parents. many. many.












many.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

I've never refrained from telling them when they ask. I wouldn't expect them to care and it could only cause me problems later if they wanted to see my place.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> many many girls have had a lot of sex with many many guys that still live with their parents. many. many.
> 
> many.


A little too many.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> A little too many.


ok perhaps but let's think about this. tons of people still live at home when they're adults. i lived with my mom almost exclusively, other than college, until i was 24. so what? so what if a guy lives at home. if he's not able to afford to live alone or with roommates or has any other legitimate difficulties being totally independent, there's just no good reason he should be given crap for it. no reason he shouldn't be gettin some lovin. people need lovin even though they're poor or something, damn

i'm sorry but imo women who say their man better be making lots of money need to start accepting that maybe they need to know how to cook better because both those gender roles are outdated


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

thedevilsblood said:


> Exactly. I'd rather marry a baby seal than date a girl that's obsessed with social status. If you want money, make your own, b!tches. It's not the 5Os anymore.


and i'm not defending useless lazy guys who just leech off their parents forever even though there is nothing serious wrong with them at all. just do your best to be a reasonably functional adult if you're blessed with health. no one should be looked down on or rejected if they're legitimately doing their best. not everyone can make money and not everyone can handle living independently.

I'm ALSO not saying that women should feel obliged to date guys that are unemployed and dependent on their parents or roommates for basically everything, not unless they like the guy and he has good reason to be in the situation (yes, depression/anxiety is a legitimate reason). This isn't "give dirtbags a chance," it's "change your perception of what a dirtbag is."


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

There are of course girls/women who won't have sex with someone just because they live with their parents but most of them are not that picky. My dad lived with his parents until he was 50 years old and he has had a countless number of women in his life.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> ok perhaps but let's think about this. tons of people still live at home when they're adults. i lived with my mom almost exclusively, other than college, until i was 24. so what? so what if a guy lives at home. if he's not able to afford to live alone or with roommates or has any other legitimate difficulties being totally independent, there's just no good reason he should be given crap for it. no reason he shouldn't be gettin some lovin. people need lovin even though they're poor or something, damn
> 
> i'm sorry but imo women who say their man better be making lots of money need to start accepting that maybe they need to know how to cook better because both those gender roles are outdated


Oh, wow, this was so well said! You running for president anytime? You'll have my vote.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i been here just a few weeks and i cant believe people still take this guys posts seriously


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm gonna live with my parents for the rest of my life


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Surly Wurly said:


> i been here just a few weeks and i cant believe people still take this guys posts seriously


i kinda have to agree with you. THE adoption one was pretty crazy, and I have been here for 4 years and I thought I had heard everything untill then. But i do still believe what he says though. ...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Srylance said:


> Oh, wow, this was so well said! You running for president anytime? You'll have my vote.


no, i can't. i'll end up getting my period and we'll have nuclear war. you can't put a woman in the white house.



KILOBRAVO said:


> i kinda have to agree with you. THE adoption one was pretty crazy, and I have been here for 4 years and I thought I had heard everything untill then. But i do still believe what he says though. ...


oh leave him alone. he's a demi troll--half serous, half ridiculous. let him be.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I've lived in my own house for 5 years and I'm no more attractive apparently


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Isn't rule #1 of dating to tell an ever-loving **** ton of lies so that you can get into his/her pants?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

In my early 20s this was not a hindrance to dating/getting laid. If you're in your mid to late 20s it would start becoming a problem. In your 30s and up, forget it. Womens expectations for what you should be and where your life circumstances should be at grow and grow.

Living on your own and having a vehicle are huge, key enablers of dating & sex. Even if you don't have a great status/high paying job you can just say you do something important and they take your word for it.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Dealbreaker....


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Earlier on I told my mom that I had sex with a hot girl. She didn't crush me, but I still used to live inside her.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Imbored21 said:


> She didn't have sex with me, but I didn't feel crushed afterward.


You told her the wrong way.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Surly Wurly said:


> Earlier on I told my mom that I had sex with a hot girl. She didn't crush me, but I still used to live inside her.


Wait, is the hot girl your mom?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nubly said:


> Wait, is the hot girl your mom?


man whats with the incest agenda on this site?


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry. It's sometimes frustrating to date men who don't live alone. I had a roommate last year at college, so it was difficult to have sex in my dorm. I hate having to tiptoe around parents and roommates, so I really only date guys who live alone. It's not a gender thing. It's just most convenient given my current situation.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats on actually talking to her though. I'm glad your self esteem wasn't damaged due to that interaction. That should hopefully make it easier to converse with others in the future.


----------

